# Condivisione



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2016)

Un post di Skorpio mi ha ispirata.
Io credo che la condivisione sia importante nella coppia.
Ho pensato se aprire il thread qui, in famiglia e figli, o in amore e sesso, ma ho pensato che si tratti di un aspetto che parte dall'amore e dal sesso, ma che si debba estendere all'idea di famiglia e alla cura, in senso lato, dei figli.
Se ci sono parti importante di noi che riteniamo che non possano essere accolte e quindi decidiamo di non condividerle credo che si crei un solco destinato ad allargarsi.
Se la divisione dei compiti nelle attività pratiche va oltre al "cucini tu che sei più bravo, io ripulisco" , diventa "i bambini sono affar tuo, io arrivo per giocare e il bacio della buonanotte " penso che poi le responsabilità saranno troppo squilibrate.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un post di Skorpio mi ha ispirata.
> Io credo che la condivisione sia importante nella coppia.
> Ho pensato se aprire il thread qui, in famiglia e figli, o in amore e sesso, ma ho pensato che si tratti di un aspetto che parte dall'amore e dal sesso, ma che si debba estendere all'idea di famiglia e alla cura, in senso lato, dei figli.
> Se ci sono parti importante di noi che riteniamo che non possano essere accolte e quindi decidiamo di non condividerle credo che si crei un solco destinato ad allargarsi.
> Se la divisione dei compiti nelle attività pratiche va oltre al "cucini tu che sei più bravo, io ripulisco" , diventa "i bambini sono affar tuo, io arrivo per giocare e il bacio della buonanotte " penso che poi le responsabilità saranno troppo squilibrate.


Credo anche io che sia importante ma non totale
Nel senso che ci sono rapporti o cose che amo tenere per me.
Alcune perchè non spiegabili altri perchè le considero cose mie.
Nella gestione della casa e dei figli invece sono per il totale interscambio.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo anche io che sia importante ma non totale
> Nel senso che ci sono rapporti o cose che amo tenere per me.
> Alcune perchè non spiegabili altri perchè le considero cose mie.
> Nella gestione della casa e dei figli invece sono per il totale interscambio.


Io non pensavo al dover condividere tutto. Trovo normale e sano che si abbiano interessi diversi e amicizie autonome D quelle di mio marito troppo autonome) ma intendevo proprio la condivisione di pensieri e riflessioni e echi interiori.
Voglio dire che qui, ad esempio, si riflette sulle relazioni in modo a volte molto problematico e profondo. 
Se non si condividono le proprie conquiste interiori per riservatezza rispetto a certe frequentazioni o per pudore o per timore di sembrare segaioli mentali poi ci si sente nell'incomprensione.


----------



## Tradito? (10 Settembre 2016)

Io penso che la condivisione, o la mancata condivisione sia la cartina di tornasole di una coppia


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Io penso che la condivisione, o la mancata condivisione sia la cartina di tornasole di una coppia


Ma è causa o effetto?


----------



## Tradito? (10 Settembre 2016)

Bella domanda


----------



## Tradito? (10 Settembre 2016)

È il sintomo quindi un effetto, la causa è il non capirsi, l'essere diversi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> È il sintomo quindi un effetto, la causa è il non capirsi, l'essere diversi


Invece io penso che sia entrambe le cose.
Si comincia a non condividere per pigrizia, per evitare possibili contrasti e poi ci si ritrova distanti.


----------



## Tradito? (10 Settembre 2016)

Forse sono entrambe le cose, io mi riferivo perlopiù alla condivisione di emozioni


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Forse sono entrambe le cose, io mi riferivo perlopiù alla condivisione di emozioni


Spiega però perché altrimenti condividi poco :carneval:


----------



## Tradito? (10 Settembre 2016)

Credo che si arrivi a non condividere perché non vi si riesce, e questo testimonia una distanza, ma vale per un certo senso di condivisione, quello legato alle emozioni non nel senso di compiti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Settembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Credo che si arrivi a non condividere perché non vi si riesce, e questo testimonia una distanza, ma vale per un certo senso di condivisione, quello legato alle emozioni non nel senso di compiti


Si anche per me questo sembra la cosa importante. 
A volte però si è restii perché si giudicano male le proprie emozioni.
Ci vuole una educazione alle emozioni.
Ma è possibile auto educarsi reciprocamente nella coppia?
Io ci credevo :unhappy:


----------



## Tradito? (11 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si anche per me questo sembra la cosa importante.
> A volte però si è restii perché si giudicano male le proprie emozioni.
> Ci vuole una educazione alle emozioni.
> Ma è possibile auto educarsi reciprocamente nella coppia?
> Io ci credevo :unhappy:


È imprescindibile la volontà di farlo, da ambo le parti, e questo non sempre succede.
Ed il problema è quello che dici tu, si giudicano male le proprie emozioni, a volte si cerca di nasconderle, in primis a se stessi


----------



## Nuvola71 (11 Settembre 2016)

Penso che se c'è amore vero, non ci debba essere paura . Nell'amore ci diamo completamente, senza paura di essere giudicati e senza giudicare l'atro,  quindi  condividere le proprie emozioni non puo' far altro che arricchire la coppia. L'amore vero dona la libertà totale, quella di esprimersi, quella di essere se stessi.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Penso che se c'è amore vero, non ci debba essere paura . Nell'amore ci diamo completamente, senza paura di essere giudicati e senza giudicare l'atro,  quindi  condividere le proprie emozioni non puo' far altro che arricchire la coppia. L'amore vero dona la libertà totale, quella di esprimersi, quella di essere se stessi.


Non credo 

Mia idea ovviamente

Non credo sia "necessario" condividere tutto, si può anche condividere ciò che si ritiene sano per l equilibrio della coppia.

A parte che non ho fiducia nell'amore come chiave in grado di scardinare qualsiasi porta e aprire a qualsiasi orizzonte... 

Anzi, spessi l amore conduce a disastri proprio perché risponde a logiche non razionali

Insomma...  ... Perché ti devo dire una cosa brutta di me, che non ti darà alcuna noia ne ti creerà alcun problema, quando posso dirtene 100 che ti piaceranno?

In nome di cosa?...


----------



## Nuvola71 (12 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non credo
> 
> Mia idea ovviamente
> 
> ...




Sì, certo, sono d'accordo, se si ha la consapevolezza di ciò che sia sano per il bene della coppia. Altrimenti, meglio evitare di parlare proprio...

Io mi riferivo piuttosto alla situazione in cui si ha bisogno di confidarsi, ma anche "paura di uscire allo scoperto" mettendo in mostra le proprie emozioni, temendo una qualunque sorta di rottura .. certo, tutto dipende molto dal grado di maturità, di entrambe le parti, e della qualità, consolidata, del dialogo...


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Sì, certo, sono d'accordo, se si ha la consapevolezza di ciò che sia sano per il bene della coppia. Altrimenti, meglio evitare di parlare proprio...
> 
> Io mi riferivo piuttosto alla situazione in cui si ha bisogno di confidarsi, ma anche "paura di uscire allo scoperto" mettendo in mostra le proprie emozioni, temendo una qualunque sorta di rottura .. certo, tutto dipende molto dal grado di maturità, di entrambe le parti, e della qualità, consolidata, del dialogo...


Io a volte ho provato
E a volte provo, e credo provero' sicuramente anche in futuro

Ma quando parlo di me nel contesto di coppia divento molto esigente senza accorgermene (un tempo)

Cosa che invece non mi capita fuori contesto, dove non ho alcuna aspettativa e resto molto sereno e assolutamente controllato

In coppia se mi apro io sono esigente, forse troppo, ne sono conscio.

E se non mi quadra una virgola della reazione chiudo subito la porta e amen

Credo che con me a certi livelli ci si possa permetter tutto con me, ma in quel contesto, e cioè la coppia, in certi livelli non si può davvero sbagliare, e non sbagliare e praticamente impossibile

Sono fatto male..


----------



## Nuvola71 (12 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io a volte ho provato
> E a volte provo, e credo provero' sicuramente anche in futuro
> 
> Ma quando parlo di me nel contesto di coppia divento molto esigente senza accorgermene (un tempo)
> ...



Per "esigente" intendi forse il fatto  che hai delle aspettative che, se non vengono soddisfatte, vanno a infierire sulla tua autostima ? Mi scuso in anticipo se questa cosa può sembrarti fuori luogo, non sono esperta , e' solo una mia intuizione, curiosa.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Per "esigente" intendi forse il fatto  che hai delle aspettative che, se non vengono soddisfatte, vanno a infierire sulla tua autostima ? Mi scuso in anticipo se questa cosa può sembrarti fuori luogo, non sono esperta , e' solo una mia intuizione, curiosa.


No autostima no.
È una questione di attenzione e di accoglienza.
Se in coppia mi apro in certe parti e non ricevo adeguata attenzione e accoglienza, richiuso subito la porta e stop.

D altronde lo decido io di aprirmi, è anche giusto l altro in quel momento sia disattento, o abbia in testa la bolletta da pagare o la lettiera del gatto da pulire.

Alle volte sbagliare i tempi è fatale, se resto deluso dopo mi chiudo in me, difficile riaprirmi su quella parte di me.
Se vengo poi sollecitato, minimizzo


----------



## Nuvola71 (13 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> No autostima no.
> È una questione di attenzione e di accoglienza.
> Se in coppia mi apro in certe parti e non ricevo adeguata attenzione e accoglienza, richiuso subito la porta e stop.
> 
> ...




Ah, che peccato.. E' così raro incontrare uomini che parlano delle proprie emozioni... 

Sbagliare il momento può capitare, non siamo dei robot. Ma perchè chiamarlo "fatale"? Possiamo sempre ritentare in un momento più adatto, se riteniamo che la cosa sia importante per noi stessi e per la coppia. E ciò che avremmo evitato per timore di rimanere delusi e di soffrire, potrebbe rivelarsi lo spunto, il punto di partenza per ottenere un dialogo migliore, più aperto e libero, in grado di sciogliere i nostri blocchi e di eliminare quelle nostre insicurezze che ci impediscono di essere noi stessi, di aprirci totalmente, nel dialogo di coppia.

L'amore dovrebbe riuscire a fare questo. Io così la penso.. sarà che sono idealistà.. boh!


----------



## Skorpio (14 Settembre 2016)

Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Ah, che peccato.. E' così raro incontrare uomini che parlano delle proprie emozioni...
> 
> Sbagliare il momento può capitare, non siamo dei robot. Ma perchè chiamarlo "fatale"? Possiamo sempre ritentare in un momento più adatto, se riteniamo che la cosa sia importante per noi stessi e per la coppia. E ciò che avremmo evitato per timore di rimanere delusi e di soffrire, potrebbe rivelarsi lo spunto, il punto di partenza per ottenere un dialogo migliore, più aperto e libero, in grado di sciogliere i nostri blocchi e di eliminare quelle nostre insicurezze che ci impediscono di essere noi stessi, di aprirci totalmente, nel dialogo di coppia.
> 
> L'amore dovrebbe riuscire a fare questo. Io così la penso.. sarà che sono idealistà.. boh!


hai perfettamente ragione... 
credo sia una questione di "sentirselo".. dipende molto dal cosa desiderar aprire, dal come desiderarlo aprire..
e dipende ovviamente da come è fatto ciascuno di noi... e poi.. se passa il momento giusto..

mi viene in mente una simpatica scena (che metto qui sotto) di un film che può simpaticamente e meglio rappresentare (in chiave allegra e ironica) quello che intendo dire...

[video=youtube;bVgwr4exDpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVgwr4exDpU[/video]


----------



## Nuvola71 (14 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione...
> credo sia una questione di "sentirselo".. dipende molto dal cosa desiderar aprire, dal come desiderarlo aprire..
> e dipende ovviamente da come è fatto ciascuno di noi... e poi.. se passa il momento giusto..
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahaaaaaaa!
Grazie ... Ho riso copiosamente.. Il film l'avevo gia visto, non ricordavo la scena, pero'.. grazie!


----------



## Skorpio (14 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Nuvola71 ha detto:


> Hahahahahahaaaaaaa!
> Grazie ... Ho riso copiosamente.. Il film l'avevo gia visto, non ricordavo la scena, pero'.. grazie!


Sono contento di averti fatto sorridere 

saper Sorridere della vita spesso aiuta


----------

